# PX4 users: does the safety get in the way?



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

When cocking the PX4 and releasing the slide, my fingers get caught on the safety everytime. It is difficult for me to release the slide quickly, and I tend to ride the slide back into firing position.

The gentleman at the store told me NOT to do that. The gun is meant to SLAP the slide back into position, and slowly bringing the slide back can cause problems. Is this generally true (I have limited experience with handguns)?

So for two days now, I have been going back there to play with the PX4, and no matter what I do, I cannot relelase the slide the way he told me to...at least not comportably.

Do you find this to be a problem ever?


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*To answer your question*

Easing the slide forward or inibiting the slide from moving forward quickly will make most semi-autos jamb more frequently. On the PX4 the saftey sits pretty flush with the slide. If it were any slimmer I wouldn't feel like I could release the safety quickly without looking. The rear slide serations are position enough ahead of the safety that it is easy to grasp the slide securely ahead of the safety. You should pull the slide back and open your grasp on the slide crisply like you would when shooting a sling slot. Alternatively the ergonomics of the PX4 are so good it is also very easy to safely realease the slide stop with you right thumb without adjusting your grip. 
That said if you are shopping I would look pretty hard at some other guns before settling on the PX4. It is reliable, it is comortable for most people, it has the necessary features for a concealed defense gun, but if you are going to take it to the range and want something that will allow you to improve and shoot really close groups I'd look at something else.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

noproblem5671 said:


> On the PX4 the saftey sits pretty flush with the slide.


Hmmm...are you referring to the safety ON or safety OFF when you say "flush"?

When the safety is on, it is smoother and my fingers catch less often on the safety, but when it is off (up position) you will notice that the safety switch comes to a point, and that point is prone to catch my finger everytime I let the slide go.

Why do you say that I should keep shopping? It seems your comment was directed at the accuracy of the gun...is it not as accurate I think it is?

Any and all input is greatly appreciated...right now, I am researching the HK USP...but that PX4 looks so much better...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If the slide is locked back already, U can always use the slide release if the safety is bothering U - instead of pulling the slide back and letting go.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> If the slide is locked back already, U can always use the slide release if the safety is bothering U - instead of pulling the slide back and letting go.


Agreed...with any gun, if it was lokced back, I would use the slide release button...but that usually only happens in between clips...

I am speaking about easiest operation in an emergency situation...if I have to recock, I would want something more streamlined me thinks...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Can't help ya. They make small levers U can put on that don't stick out as much as the stock ones. BUt, all berettas (except for a minor few variations of the 92 that cost over $1000) have the safety on the slide. That's the way they like to do it.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*continued*

On the accuracy I will clarify that the gun is capable of sending five shots to a small grouping. I had problems at first with all shots hitting low. I think I was mishandling the trigger. I can do well with the gun with some concentration, but not as easily as many other guns. Mind you it is my only 4 inch barreled gun. Some others seem to feel much more positive about the accuracy than I do. Perception of accuracy depends on a lot of factors. It isn't as simple as putting two guns in a vise and pulling the trigger ten times to see which one makes a better group from 25 yards. Some shooters like one gun some like another and it is a combination of the gun, the shooters idiosyncrasies and the shooters technical skill that will produce the given results.

I like the concept of the rotating barrel myself. It is really a good thing, but if you are concerned about how tight the various parts fit and any play I would take a second look at the PX4. Wiggle the front of the slide laterally. You will probably find that there is some significant play in the slide to frame fit. If you take the slide off and look at the frame thinking about what is actually keeping the slide mounted to the frame it isn't hard to see why.
I have been curious to get my hands on a Cougar of the type Shipwreck mentioned above. I am curious about that new SD model PX4 that Ship put a link to the other day, but that is about a $grand. Beretta hasn't had much experience in the polymer frame market and the metal version might be pretty sweet. I like and trust in my PX4 in a lot of respects and from close range I could put three holes in a bad guy faster than he could say "I surrender". :smt1099

If you want an accurate defensive semi-auto gun that is compact (I'm assuming that's the reason for the 4" barrel) the top choices available today in no particular order are: 
Glock
Compact 1911 (Kimber, Colt, Para or Springer) Take your pic.
Spingfield XD
Sig 
HK USP
Walther P99AS 
(Excluding high dollar guns which often have as much to do with pride as function)

You knock Glock accuracy and I personally dislike glocks for sites, aesthetics and snappy recoil, but thanks to their popularity and the abundance of aftermarket parts they can be competion accurate. Most are pretty good out of the box, particularly the G34. "Just for info" as you said you want an external safety and the Glocks lack that.

I would consider the XD. I haven't shot Sig or HK, but it seems universally agreed that they are good. Hmm, maybe I'll rent one tonight. :mrgreen: 
I mention considering the XD because though it lacks a manual safety it does add a grip safety which combined with the trigger safety provides in my mind a reasonable assurance that no accidental discharge would occur. It's also the gun I plan to buy on Saturday since I've tried both XD45 and XD9 and absolutely loved them both, very tight gun especially for a polymer gun.

Sorry for the long response.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

Whenever I slingshot the slide I would just make sure to clear my thum and index finger away from the slide as fast as I can. Or there is forword cocking serrations at the front of the slide. You could just use those.

I think as far as accuracy goes on the PX4, it varies from person to person. I own a lot of different types of handguns, including Sigs and HKs, and the PX4 shoots as accurate if not more so than any of them. I just went to the range today with several of my 9mms and I was impressed, just as I always am, by how fast I can shoot the PX4 and make my grouping extremely tight. But I guess the PX4 just seems to fit me very well.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Correction*

I thought maybe I was to hasty in saying that the PX4 won't let me insert the mag if the slide is closed mag is loaded and the chamber is empty. I did some playing around and found that because I'm so used to the mag sliding in like butter I just wasn't pushing hard enough to overcome the resistance from compressing the mag spring. Sometimes I come to believe something and it isn't until I repeat it to someone else that I realize it is too stupid to be true. I edited out my incorrect statements on that subject.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*I see more what you mean*

I see more what you mean about the safety coming to a point. My memory was not as good as I thought. Yes it does come to a point and sticks out almost 1/4". It is well contoured not to catch on clothing or holster when drawing though. I took a closer look at the way I handle that gun and I actually grip it by the serrations and the corners of the safety, but I spread my thumb and index finger apart quickly so that it doesn't drag. Maybe not perfect, but it sure is better than the guns with squared corner target sites. I feel like I'm going to lose some skin even time I rack one of those slides on a gun with strong springs. :smt002


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

slingshotting the slide will get your fingers......


The safety on the PX4 has very large ears (wide), only by installing the slim-line decocking only safety bars will result in slimmer safety ears.


On the PX4 I usaully use the front serrations for slingshot loadings.


I am about to purchase the slim ears making the PX4 a decocker only, no safety.


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

rogue007 said:


> I am about to purchase the slim ears making the PX4 a decocker only, no safety.


Thanks for the pictures in the post below...I think it perfectly illustrates the difficulties in slingshotting the slide from the rear...

However, I am puzzled as to the decocker ONLY functionality of the slimline levers. How could the safety functionality be compromised by having a slimmer lever? Is it possible to get a slimmer lever and keep all the functionality?

EDIT:

I think I know why the safety is disabled on the slim levers...there is nowhere to quickly engage those levers, and as such, the safety cannot be quickly taken off in an emergency situation. It would likely take two hands to remove the safety with the slim levers. The original levers allow you to use your thumb to flip it upwards...I guess when it is flush, "flipping" the lever would be an issue.


----------

